# I had my first kiss!!



## ChoirBoy (Oct 2, 2009)

It was so exciting. Little background information. I'm 21 years old and never dated/kissed anyone. I'm not too bad looking, but I don't get to meet girls often and when I do, my friends usually steal their attention away because I have a hard time figuring out what to say.

But anyways, we were at a night club tonight, and I was trying to hit on this chick but my friend hit on her before I had a chance to and I was pretty jealous for the first half of the time I was there. I totally lost my cool and couldn't bring myself to dance with any other girls and I wanted to leave but knew I couldn't unless I wanted to look like a pansy. Then the second half I channeled my jealousy into courage and just went up and started dancing with a girl and she showed acceptance (I held her hips and then she held onto my hands). 

After dancing a while, I flipped her around so she we were face to face and started dancing/grinding. And then I started leaning my head towards her shoulder and she did the same and we then turned our heads closer, nose to nose, and then I went for it and kissed her! It was unbelievable, having not kissed a girl ever in 21 years, and she used a lot of tongue too. I wasn't too sure what I was doing but I sorta went with it and it was amazing. We kissed again a few more times. Though I didn't get her number (still too afraid), I can safely say that this has been one of the most exciting days in my life so far. I am in such a good mood and I feel so awesome about myself. Though I'm still a little envious of my friend but that's okay.


----------



## carefree (Nov 16, 2008)

Congrats! That's so awesome!


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

AWE

SOME


The great thing about kissing is it's instinctive. It's not hard and it's amazing.

And Kudos for the courage to just go for it.


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

yayyyy


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Good for you!


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

ohhh, nice...


----------



## faux (Sep 10, 2010)

A lot of people don't even kiss on their first date, but you kissed within a few minutes, you devil you! Well done. Keep this confidence booster in your mind and use it to show that you can achieve more than you think you are capable of.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice one well done .


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

AWESOME! Well done!


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

that's great!


----------



## danscch (Jun 21, 2010)

A-maz-ing :clap

so happy for you :boogie


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Moving on up:

http://www.fastseduction.com/discussion/fs?BoardID=2&action=0

You pick up artist you.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for sharing you story with us 

:high5

I find it a little funny though that you did not ask her for her number,, I would assume that after kissing you back she would like to hear from you again.

Anyway you did GREAT


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

BRAVO! :clap


----------



## Hockey (Feb 18, 2010)

CONGRATS!!:clap


----------



## FireSoks (Sep 19, 2010)

Yaaay you! congratulations  Embrace the high you're experiencing, and maybe you're friend wasn't aware you were aiming for her? Just a guess.



> The great thing about kissing is it's instinctive. It's not hard and it's amazing.


:lol If that's the case I must've sucked horribly the first time, clashing teeth and what not.


----------



## maclasch (Jan 9, 2009)

That is ****ing rad! Congratulations on your first kiss! Sounds like it was pretty nice. My first kiss was hella awkward and weird.


----------



## Slovene (Sep 29, 2012)

ChoirBoy said:


> Then the second half I channeled my jealousy into courage and just went up and started dancing with a girl and she showed acceptance (I held her hips and then she held onto my hands).
> 
> After dancing a while, I flipped her around so she we were face to face and started dancing/grinding. And then I started leaning my head towards her shoulder and she did the same and we then turned our heads closer, nose to nose, and then I went for it and kissed her! It was unbelievable, having not kissed a girl ever in 21 years, and she used a lot of tongue too. I wasn't too sure what I was doing but I sorta went with it and it was amazing. We kissed again a few more times.


Nice. I've never had enough courage to kiss some random girl at night club.


----------



## orriray59 (Sep 30, 2012)

Damn! Good on you.


----------



## dustin2012 (Aug 27, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Congrats from the deepest of my heart! I know for me that my first kiss was the most amazing moment of my life, sounds like you enjoyed it as well!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Good job. Something i would never do.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

*runs to club so she can get kissed*


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice man, nice!


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Dude. That is awesome. 

Make sure you do it a few more times before you decide to date someone. It will boost your confidence no end. 

Happy days...


----------

